# $99 Wader Breathable Review



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Well the waders came today from Field Supply. I opened the carton and the inner box is a Mack's Prairie Wings box. The waders has the Mack's PW logo on them. They have shotshell holders on the front pocket. The hand warmer pocket is fleece lined. There is a pocket for your phone or wallet that snaps shut. The boots have good lugs for traction. The knee's are reinforced. There is belt loops that hold the wading belt to the waders. The material seems a lot thicker than my Cabelas Dry Plus waders. I ordered size 14 & 15 to fit my size 11 foot with Bama Sokkets on. The fit is perfect. They do have a little tighter instep compared to the Dry Plus wader
$3.99 for shipping was the frosting on the cake.

Bottom line is for $99.00 and $3.99 shipping. I'm buying a third pair to put away.

www.fieldsupply.com


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. All of my waders are size 11 so that is what I ordered. I hope they fit okay. Do they seem to be okay in length and just tight on the instep?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

It was just the instep that was tight. Once my foot was in the boot they fit great. The tight instep might be because of the booty/socket I wear over my socks.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The tight ankle in many boots makes it hard for me to get my high arch into the boot. I ordered a pair, and I hope I can pull them on. If not, I'll sell them!
R


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Jerry, how long is the inseam on those size 15s?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered my foot size +1. What brand do you guys think these are?


----------



## Craw (Oct 20, 2010)

I found this below on a website for them.

https://support.lacrossefootwear.com/hc/en-us/articles/202454000-Wader-sizing


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have lacrosse swamp fox waders with 600 grams of thinsulate. They are pretty good, they have lasted 2 seasons, but I have to patch a couple holes in them before next season due to barb wire. The boots are durable, but stiff making walking in them a long ways not so fun. The instep is really tight on them as well, feel like I pull my knee out of socket trying to get them off sometimes. Hopefully I like the boots on these a little better.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Sooo...I just received my pair of size 11 boots. Overall, I like them, and the ankle was not extremely tight for a high arch. The problem I have is that I usually wader a size 11 in waders but these were too tight in the foot overall. I like them enough to order another pair in size 12. I prefer the Dry-Plus wader's shoulder straps, but for $100.00, I will deal with standard straps.
Sooo...If anyone wants my brand new size 11 pair of waders, they are for sale!
R


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

rjefre said:


> Sooo...I just received my pair of size 11 boots. Overall, I like them, and the ankle was not extremely tight for a high arch. The problem I have is that I usually wader a size 11 in waders but these were too tight in the foot overall. I like them enough to order another pair in size 12. I prefer the Dry-Plus wader's shoulder straps, but for $100.00, I will deal with standard straps.
> Sooo...If anyone wants my brand new size 11 pair of waders, they are for sale!
> R


That's not what I wanted to hear. I ordered 11's because all of my other waders (Hodgeman, LaCrosse and Cabelas Dry Plus) are 11's. Mine should arrive tomorrow and I will find out if they fit I guess. If not I will order 12's and there will be another pair of 11's up for sale.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is one problem with ordering things like waders on line, you never know if they are going to fit. 

My problem is leg length along with shoe size. I personally don't think that there is a standard in sizing for these items since I'll order one size one time and then have to get a different size the next.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's not what I wanted to hear. I ordered 11's because all of my other waders (Hodgeman, LaCrosse and Cabelas Dry Plus) are 11's. Mine should arrive tomorrow and I will find out if they fit I guess. If not I will order 12's and there will be another pair of 11's up for sale.


I normally wear 10's... looks like I may be in a very good situation here shortly. :mrgreen:

(Kidding, of course. I hope they work for you.)


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I was worried about that so I got the 12's hoping they wouldn't be too big. We'll see what happens when they get here I guess.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

If those are indeed Mack's waders (1000gram boot) they are far and away the coldest pair of boots/waders I've ever owned. Honestly you'd be better off going barefoot, at that point you could at least get to your foot to warm it up...lol In addition don't lift your leg very high when stepping in and out of boat or stepping over logs the crotch will rip out with very little effort (no marsh lunges Jerry!!). Ran through four pairs of those waders two seasons ago. In life you don't always get what you pay for but in this instance you get less. -O,-


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

R put them on KSL this fall for $150 lol

Goshawk it doesn't list the inseam length anywhere. I know the 15's are tall. To tall for me but I want extra room for layering my feet after freeze up


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

got mine yesterday! pleasantly surprised. foot is a little tight, but will loosen up with wear....thanks again for the link JH. I have purchased several other items from the same company. love the $4 shipping.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Got mine today. The instep is definitely more snug, but should be fine. The length is the same as all of my other 11's. My Dry Plus breathables only have 600 gr. of insulation in the boots and I wear them all season without getting cold feet. The 1000 gr. should be a lot warmer. The boot height seems shorter on these $99 waders, but again nothing that bothers me. Thanks again Jerry!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

$120 on their site now.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

**** you Jerry.. Made me buy some too. 

Yeah, they are $120 now, had to check with fowl to make sure they were the same ones... But fat man sized 14's are ordered and coming my way. Hope they are worth it, can't beat the price.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I love spending other peoples money. It usually happens at the gun counter lol


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Josh Noble said:


> Ran through four pairs of those waders two seasons ago. In life you don't always get what you pay for but in this instance you get less. -O,-


So what was the deal with the waders? Did the fall apart? Boot split? Stitching? Did they keep warranting them for you? I thought you were an Avery guy? What the heck you doing with Macks stuff? For $99 I'll give them a try. Can't be much worse than any of the other brands. Seems I can't get a pair of breathables to last much longer than one season.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

king eider said:


> So what was the deal with the waders? Did the fall apart? Boot split? Stitching? Did they keep warranting them for you? I thought you were an Avery guy? What the heck you doing with Macks stuff? For $99 I'll give them a try. Can't be much worse than any of the other brands. Seems I can't get a pair of breathables to last much longer than one season.


The crotch is where all my defective issues came from. They rip out very VERY easily. I was told they were only single stitched and should have been double stitched. I'm no seamstress so can't confirm this. Yes they warrantied them (Mack's) but you still have to pay the freight back and forth (~$25 each way). The insulation in the boot is basically nonexistent, I've worn 400 gram boots that are WAY warmer than these, boot liners helped some. I was and still am an Avery guy that's why I was wearing Mack's KW-1 waders (they were the only ones making breathables in our camo pattern). 
Not trying to be a Debbie Downer but you you have to ask yourself this simple question....Why a $250 Mack's wader is on sale for $99.99 at a different retailer....:doh:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Josh you've left me feeling a little inferior. I've never blown out the crotch on waders before. I guess I wasn't built for porn lol

If I can get 1 year or 1 1/2 years out of these I'll be money ahead. Maybe I should glue the seems in that area as a ounce prevention


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Josh you've left me feeling a little inferior. I've never blown out the crotch on waders before. I guess I wasn't built for porn lol
> 
> If I can get 1 year or 1 1/2 years out of these I'll be money ahead. Maybe I should glue the seems in that area as a ounce prevention


"Smalls" complex happens to most men at some juncture in their life Jerry. lol All joking aside I hope everyone gets years of great memories out of these waders. Just don't step in or out of the boat. Sit on the side and swing your legs in and out. That should get you a few more hunts out of em'.
Have a great weekend all!
Noble


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I value Josh's judgement on these things because I know he is out there in the field all the time. I also feel that Jerry is on to something we he feels that he is money ahead if they last 1 year or more. I also might glue in a patch in the crotch as a preemptive strike against a blowout. But Josh has big hands, so he might be adding extra pressure to these waders... and I don't have the same issues. Just sayin. ;-)
R


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Who says duck hunters don't have a sense of humor!!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I ordered size 10 because I wear 9.5 shoes. They're a lot heavier than my La Crosse Swamp Fox waders. We'll see how they hold up.


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

Even if the crotch blows out at some point, you can cut the legs off and have a pair of hip waders, which are preferable for some types of hunting.
Mac


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

If these are in fact the same model, I've heard mixed reviews on them from the guys down home. I know the biggest grip is the crotch leaking and they don't hold up wading in the timber.

Personally I'm a Lacrosse alpha swamp fox man, but when I was out there last year I picked up a pair of those Waterfowl Wading system breathable at sportsmens. I like those so far


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I received mine yesterday. I ordered a 1/2 size bigger than my shoe and they were just right, but leave no extra room for more than 1 sock which would be fine if they had 1000 grams of thinsulate, however I don't see how there is 1000 grams of thinsulate in these boots. I own everything from 200 to 2000 grams and these boots are the size of waders with 200 to 600 grams. They are smaller and have less insulation than my same size 600 gram lacrosse swamp fox waders. 


They passed the bathtup test, so they won't leak the first time I walk into the marsh and I guess time will tell how much thinsulate they really have in them. If I get 1 season out of them which is about 30 trips without patching and 2 season with patching I will be happy with the purchase.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a pair of size 12 Stout for sale at my cost... $108. I was excited and ordered a pair, but the inseam is just too short. (801) 842-8210


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

How are you guys liking the waders? I wore these waders for the first time today and here is my report. I will start with the good. They are comfortable. The inseam is a little long for me, but fit is decent. I wear a 9 shoe and bought a 9 wader and it is the right size. The ankle is tight, a little too tight and the boot foot is a litte big which is good because is you hunt in the cold, you will need a couple layers of socks. They felt like a nice pair of breathable waders. They didn't leak, was in water up to crotch with no issues. They are pretty tough, crossed a couple barbwire fences with no issues today. 

Now for the bad. 1000g thinsulate, my eye. They felt more like 200 gram and even with a thick wool sock in 15 degree temps, I had to start walking around after about 45 minutes to keep from loosing toes to frostbite. My 600g lacrosse swamp fox is much warmer than these. Because the boot foot is so big, my feet were sliding all over while walking on uneven ground. 

Conclusion. I think they are a good early season wader and worth the $100, but I will not be buying another pair. I have worn more comfortable waders and the boots are not warm enough. If they make it 2 or 3 seasons and show amazing durability, I will buy another pair or two because they still have these in stock.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I bought a pair, but haven't used them yet. I have put them on and noticed immediately that the instep on the boot is definitely tighter than all of my other waders. The inseam feels tight too, I am worried about the crotch area ripping at the seams. Looks like single stitching instead of double too. 

I'm sure I will be using them soon, as my other breathables have 3 tire patches and a tube of shoe goo holding them together. 
If my feet get cold in the new ones I guess I will be back to wearing the neoprenes with 1200 gr. boot insulation. I really hate neoprene waders though after having breathables.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I am 6'7" and pretty big. The pair I bought for the most part have been ok. The inseam on mine is short, so the crotch and waist belt ride low. I would say they have been ok for the price. My biggest gripe is on around the 10th hunt with them, I tried taking a high step getting back into my boat and with the short inseam, single stitching, and narrow inner iron on adhesive strip, I tore a 2" stretch in the crotch seam. I have been able to patch and glue them back together to where if I'm careful, they will hopefully have a bit more life. But I can tell ya I would be pretty upset if I paid top dollar for them.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Bummer. My apologies for suggesting them. I thought for the price I would pass on the so called good deal. 

Here's my take on them so far. I bought mine 2 sizes larger than my shoe size. I where Bama Sokkets over my socks to wick away moisture. The instep is tight. They are hard to get my foot out of. The inseam seems to fit me. Lucky I guess. I stepped on the suspender buckle and broke it. I seem to do that to every pair of waders I own. I don't think they are a true breathable type wader. They are thicker than any other breathable wader I've owned. The insulation in the boot seems thicker than my Dry Plus waders. The wader belt needs one more belt loop on the wader. So far they are wearing fine and I haven't split the crotch out (yet). I do like the hand warmer pocket. 

Ill see what they look like after the season.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Bummer. My apologies for suggesting them. I thought for the price I would pass on the so called good deal.


No apology necessary, we appreciate you passing on a good deal. If they make it 1 season, I feel like I got my money's worth. If they make it 2, it was a good deal, if they make it three, they are an incredible deal. It is too early to tell how good of a deal they end up being.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

My report: 
They are definitely thicker than other breathables, The instep is so tight I can barely get my foot in and out of them. The boot section is so short that long distance walking is out of the question due to the upper boot digging into my shins. Beyond that, they will be good to wear in a situation where a lot of walking in not required. I will set them aside and keep them as an emergency wader or as a loaner pair.
R


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mine made it through the season No problems, went through some pretty tough areas and they held up fine. I had no problems with the boot and they kept me warm with my usual clothing habits. Only problem I had was with the straps, seemed to keep falling down, but that is most likely due to me forgetting to tighten them up. Bottom line for me was great deal, Thanks JerryH for suggesting them.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have worn mine about 10 times this year. They held up really well. I wear thick socks with these and keep my pants above the instep and they fit just fine that way. I forgot thick socks one day and these suckers dug into my ankles pretty bad and with the bruising, it took 2 weeks for them to feel good again. They are still not warm, but all in all, I think they are a good deal. They get a 4 out of 10 for being comfortable, but so far, they get 10 out of 10 for durability.If they drop them down again to $99, I will probably pick up a second pair.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well I finally broke mine out of the box last week and used them a handful of times so far. I will say this much, they are a heck of a lot warmer than my Cabelas Dry Plus breathables. I bought some cuffed fleece pants and use ankle straps. This has been more comfortable than levis wadding up around the boot. I don't feel bad for spending $100 on them. I really like how aggressive the tread is on the boot, the neoprene shell holder, the belt and the front pocket. Good deal if you ask me.


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

I had a hard time walking in mine, the boot portion dug into the sides of my leg. They leaked on my 3rd of 4th time wearing them. I am still glad I have them though, my nephew wears them when I take him and since we don't spend a lot of time standing in deep water, the leaks haven't been an issue. They do have many nice features such as the pocket and belt


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I ran into a guy I know out on the lake the other day. He says are those waders the $99 ones? I said yes. He said god I hate those things. 

I think the general consensus is they suck. But fortunately I've had good luck with mine. Two of the three pair I bought - that I have worn don't leak. The instep is a tight one though. It's charlie horse central pulling these boots off. 


This forum needs a (good deal) sticky at the top of the page to pass along good deals when they come along. But then again after this swing and a miss I'll keep my mouth shut.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I ran into a guy I know out on the lake the other day. He says are those waders the $99 ones? I said yes. He said god I hate those things.
> 
> I think the general consensus is they suck. But fortunately I've had good luck with mine. Two of the three pair I bought - that I have worn don't leak. The instep is a tight one though. It's charlie horse central pulling these boots off.
> 
> This forum needs a (good deal) sticky at the top of the page to pass along good deals when they come along. But then again after this swing and a miss I'll keep my mouth shut.


I haven't tried mine yet. So far, so good.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine don't fit very well. will be putting them up for sale. anybody want a size 10 for $75? used once.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got 8 trips out before mine started leaking. The leaks are just above the boot where the material attaches to the boot. I am going to aqua seal or shoe goo all around the top of the boot, and probably do the entire inseam going up both legs. I'll get another year out of them.;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Shoe Goo is amazing stuff!


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Shoe Goo is amazing stuff!
> 
> -DallanC


Maybe it's just a psychological thing, but I think the black shoe goo is better than the clear.


----------

